# Cichlids



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

"also remember with an argonite based sand like southdown... you get a pH of 8.3, much to basic for oscars or south american cichlids." - Fishfirst
That quote from Fishfirst was from a different post however I wanted to start a new thread for my new question. What kind of white sand would you recommend for a cichlid setup? Are there no types of white sand I could use, would I have to use normal sand? Thanks


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Eco-complete is a white/black mix, containing argonite too.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> Eco-complete is a white/black mix, containing argonite too.


EDIT: Nevermind, I found all that I need. Thank you.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Actually, the only problem is that stuff is price. Is there any other type of sand that I will be able to use or some kind of additive I could use to stable the pH?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I replied to your sand thread too... I use play sand and a buffer to achieve 7. Seachem's Neutral Regulator.

C


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

How often do you have to add the buffer? Just when the pH falls? Then how often is that?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

When the PH rises, actually...

My tapwater before Spring was at a pH of 7.6. Lately it's been 8.2 coming out the tap.

Before spring my ph would go up .2 every 2 or three water changes, so I'd add the buffer to the last bucket every third water change. My tank was cycling during spring, so my water changes were about every other day.

Lately, I have to add the buffer to each water change, normally to the last bucket, but lately my water changes have been in the range of 20-50 gallons, twice a week.

My schedule has been erratic, but the WC's are done depending on my test readings. My nitrates never fell to zero, it now hovers around 2ppm. I need to inquire about that now that I think about it.

Hope this helps. 

C


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Does the pH drop after it's been in your tank for a while? What cichlids are you trying to keep the pH so high for? You may not need a buffering sand.....


----------

